# Which snails are very.......very slow breeding?



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

Nerite snails only breed in brackish water so you could try them, and Malaysian trumpet snails are good for moving the substrate around but will breed alot if you overfeed but their breeding is not as bad as pond snails.

Very nice tank by the way, what type of substrate is that?


----------



## Psybuster (Jul 21, 2005)

The substrate is eco-complete, the LFS i frequent only has that for planted aquariums. Tomorrow I have to do some reaquascaping and trimming/planting. Thanks for the heads up, i'll look into nerite snails.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nerites won't breed in freshwater as stated. Other snails to consider are rabbit snails or Japanese trapdoor snails. The first breeds slowly while the second onl has two offspring in its entire life.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Apple/mystery snails (diffusa). You need one male and one female for them to breed. Then the females lay the egg clusters above the water line, usually under the tank lid. If you don't want to have little ones, simply remove the cluster and drop it in the tank. The baby snails won't develope and the other snails can reabsorb the calcium.
They go great with all types of shrimp and can help combat hydra. I saw one waltzing over a hydra and either crushing it or eating it. It was gone when the apple snail had passed over the spot. It will only work on the glass and sturdy decor, as the adults are too heavy to climb fragile plants. They will not eat live plants. 
MTSs breed a lot (actually they clone themselves) but are beneficial and you don't see them much except for at night time. They are great with airating the substrate and will not touch live plants either. They will eliminate left over food and you can tell by the amount of MTSs if you are overfeeding. If you have too many you can always sell them on AB.
Nerites are good too except they lay these tiny white eggs everywhere. While they will not hatch they are annoying and take a long time to dissolve again. If you use several different species and only one of each I believe they will not crossbreed. I noticed that in my tanks. They are wonderful with algae control.


----------



## bluegoldfish (Jan 2, 2012)

Assassin snails are very slow breeding and they're beautiful - yellow and chocolate stripes. Plus, if you accidentally get a pond snail in your tank, the assassin snail will EAT it!


----------

